# Pyramiden Spiegelung?



## urano (11. Jan 2006)

Hallo leute wisst ihr wie ich eine Pyramiden Spiegelung nach dem Zufallsprinzip Programmieren könnte.Das diese von Punt A z.B. anfängt und in die seite höhe sie spiegelt und dann wiederum beim Punkt A aufhört. Für jeden Tippp bin ich jetzt schon danbar. Füge noch ein Bild hinein wie es ungefähr aussehen sollte.






[/img]


----------



## DeepBlue (12. Jan 2006)

Das ist wohl vorerst eher ein mathematisches, als ein programmiertechnisches Problem. So eine Darstellung sollte mit Java 3D aber eigentlich realisierbar sein. Was meinst du eigentlich mit "Zufallsprinzip" ?


----------



## urano (12. Jan 2006)

Also mit dem ZufallsPrinzip meine ich wie ein Random das verschiedene Zahlen erstellt werden und das bei diesen dann verschiedenste 3ecks Konstruktionen erstellt werden. Die Total verschieden aussehen aber  am Ende sich diese Verbinden und an einem Punkt wiederum aufhören.Wie bei dieser Zeichnung.


----------

